# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Ý - THỤY SỸ - PHÁP

## Golden Tours

*LIÊN TUYẾN 3 NƯỚC CHÂU ÂU ĐẸP NHẤT: Ý – THỤY SỸ - PHÁP*


*ROME – FLORENCE – PISA – VENICE – MILAN - GENEVA – BEAUNE – PARIS*


*12 ngày – 11 đêm*

Pháp lãng mạn, Thụy Sỹ yên bình và Ý cổ kính là hành trình du lịch Châu Âu mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Đến với mỗi thành phố du khách sẽ được tham quan, tìm hiểu, khám phá và thưởng lãm nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Thế giới, nhiều viện bảo tàng, cung điện, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo từ thời kỳ Phục Hưng đến hiện tại.   

*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM/HÀ NỘI – ROME*

Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài/Tân Sơn Nhất - Ga đi quốc tế làm thủ tục hàng không đáp chuyến bay đi Rome. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 02: ROME (Ăn tối)
*-    Đến sân bay Rome, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
*•    Bảo tàng Vatican*, một trong những bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật quý giá từ các bộ sưu tập lớn được Giáo hội Công giáo La Mã tạo dựng trong suốt nhiều thế kỷ.


•    *Tòa Thánh Vatican và quảng trường St. Peter*.



•    *Bể nước Trevi*, quảng trường Tây Ban Nha.


•    *Chụp hình lâu đài các Thiên Thần – Castel Saint Angelo*


-    Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 03: ROME (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan:
•    *Đấu trường La Mã Colosseum* - xây dựng từ năm 70-80 trước Công nguyên, một khán đài vòng cung ngoài trời lớn nhất từng được xây dựng trong Đế chế La Mã. Sức chứa ban đầu của khán đài là 60.000 khán giả, và không gian này được sử dụng cho những cuộc tranh tài của các võ sĩ giác đấu.



-   Sau buổi trưa, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 04: ROME – FLORENCE – PISA (Ăn ba bữa)

*-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Di chuyển đi thành phố Florence. Đến nơi, đoàn ăn trưa. Tham quan: 
•    *Nhà rửa tội Baptistere*, một trong những tòa nhà lâu đời nhất trong thành phố.
•    *Nhà thờ Santa Maria del Fiore*, quảng trường Duomo, tháp chuông Giotto.
•    *Cầu cổ Ponte Vecchio* nổi tiếng nhất tại thành phố Florence bắt trên sông Arno.


-    Khởi hành đi tham quan Tháp nghiêng Pisa được xây dựng năm 1173 với chiều cao 55,86m, trọng lượng ước tính 14.500 tấn, có 294 bậc vàthu hút hàng triệu du khách đến thăm mỗi năm, nhà thờ Duomo nằm gần tháp nghiêng Pisa.
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


*NGÀY 05: PISA – VENICE (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng trong khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi Venice. Tới Venice Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Buổi chiều Quý khách tham quan:
•    *Dinh Tổng Trấn*, cầu than thở.


•    *Quảng trường San Marco* nổi tiếng nhất của thành phố Venice.


•    *Tháp chuông và nhà thờ Thánh Mark*, cửa hàng sản xuất thủy tinh.
•    Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các cửa hàng xa xỉ và sang trọng
-    Ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố Venice về đêm.


*NGÀY 06: VENICE – MILAN (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. trả phòng. Khởi hành đi thành phố thời trang Milan – 285 km. Đến Milan, xe đưa Quý khách dùng cơm trưa. Buổi chiều Đoàn tham quan:
•    *Lâu đài Sforza*


•    *Nhà thờ Gothic cố Duomo Milan
*•    *Trung tâm thương mại Milan* – trung tâm thời trang của Châu Âu
-    Dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và tự do khám phá thành phố Milan về đêm.


*NGÀY 07: MILAN – GENEVA (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Quý khách di chuyển đi Geneva. Đến Geneva, dùng cơm trưa.
-    Buổi chiều Quý khách tham quan:
•    *Bảo tàng Gốm Sứ Châu Âu.*
•    *Công viên Jardin Anglais* – Nơi đặt chiếc đồng hồ bằng hoa độc đáo.




•    *United Nations* – Trụ sở tòa nhà Liên Hiệp Quốc.
•    *Tượng đài “ Chiếc ghế gãy” một chân* bằng gỗ cao 12m. Tự do mua sắm tại cửa hàng chuyên bán sản phẩm đặc trưng và nổi tiếng của Thụy sĩ – Đồng hồ Thụy Sĩ.
-     Sau khi ăn tối, Đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 08: GENEVA – BEAUNE (Ăn ba bữa)      

*-     Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.  Đoàn khởi hành đi Beaune – thành phố nhỏ thơ mộng nằm cạnh biên giới giữa Pháp và Thụy Sĩ với những kiến trúc cổ từ thế kỷ thứ 15 còn lưu lại.
-    Dùng cơm trưa trên đường đi. Đến Beaune,  tham quan:
•    *Hồ Lehman* – hình dáng như chiếc lưỡi liềm nằm ở độ cao 360m so với mực nước biển. Đây là hồ nước lớn nhất vùng Tây Âu, thuộc chủ quyền của hai nước Thụy Sỹ và Pháp.




•    *Đài phun nước cao nhất thế giới* (150m).
-   Ăn tối, trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 09: BEAUNE – PARIS (Ăn ba bữa) 

*-   Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tiếp tục đi Paris. Đến Paris, dùng cơm trưa. Buổi chiều Đoàn tham quan:
•    *Khải Hoàn Môn*, một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp.
•    *Đại lộ Champs-Élysées*, đại lộ đẹp và sang trọng bậc nhất nước Pháp trưng bày hàng trăm các nhãn hàng hiệu nổi tiếng Thế giới.




•    *Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng ngắm cảnh.
*-    Ăn tối, Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 10: PARIS (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan:
•    *Bảo tàng Louvre* – Cung điện trước đây của các đời Vua Pháp bắt đầu khởi công xây dựng từ năm 1902 và tiếp tục được mở rộng đến nay trở thành một trong những bảo tàng có những sưu tập nghệ thuật vĩ đại nhất của thế giới trong đó có bức tranh Mona Lisa nổi tiếng.
•    *Chụp hình Tháp Eiffel* – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công (không lên tầng 2).



-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris*, tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic.




•    *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại*.
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 11: PARIS – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)*


Ăn sáng trong khách sạn, trả phòng. Tự do thu xếp hành lý. Xe đưa Đoàn ra sân Bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 12: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI*


Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Nội Bài, kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại




*Gía Tour (bao gồm thuế hàng không): 83,000,000 VNĐ/khách*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 16 khách trở lên)*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi như chương trình: SGN/HAN – ROME// CDG – SGN/HAN
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Lệ phí visa Châu Âu.
-    Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Ăn uống, tham quan,  xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 13.900.000 VNĐ/khách
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)


*Ghi chú:*
•    Trường hợp khách không cấp visa Châu âu, Quý khách vẫn đóng 6.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí thư mời bảo lãnh và phí dịch vụ)
•    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,...
•    Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Qúy khách tham dự tour tách đoàn hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả.
•    Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Qúy khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*







*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

